# Adobe Bridge CS3 Problem



## lworkmantx (May 26, 2009)

Hi,

I am having a problem with metadata appended via Adobe Bridge (CS3) to my Nikon D300 JPG files. The appends happen correctly in Adobe Bridge and the information is searchable, but in PhotoShop none of the data appears under Edit/File Info.

I just deactivated, de-installed and then re-installed CS3 and it is still not working properly.

Has anyone else experienced problems with this? It seems to work fine with Nikon D300 TIF and NEF files. Any advice would be greatly appreciate!

I have Windows XP SP2.

Regards,
Liz


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Liz - Welcome to TSF & especially to the Photographer's Corner :wave:

I'm not sure if CS4 is the same as CS3 but have you checked the settings here:
Edit-->Preferences-->Metadata 

Other than that I cannot help - The only metadata I append is the GPS coordinates but that is done via special software and is visible in Bridge4.

I hope that you find a solution.


----------



## lworkmantx (May 26, 2009)

Thank you, Donald. I have checked under Preferences both in PhotoShop and Bridge and haven't seen anything that pertains to my problem.

Liz


----------

